# Miner Bee Photos???



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a miner bee photo. I tried to Google it but got nothing but Honey bees.

I am not even sure they are not honey bees but I need to check first. There was hundreds of them fly a few inches off the ground all over the place around a trailer that I am working at right now. Any ideas? I have never seen honey bees swarm over the ground like that. I had never heard of Miner bees until I got on here today.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Do these searches help?:

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=miner+bees&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=caec63d5ff72707a

http://www.google.com/#num=20&hl=en...=&oq=ground+bees&gs_rfai=&fp=caec63d5ff72707a


----------



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Alright it is not Miner bees, It looks like small darker color honey bees. There was hundreds flying all around, about 3 inches off the ground.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Were they trying to suck water from a muddy area perhaps, like butterflies sometimes do? was it dry and they had found a source of wet ground?


----------



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Nope everything was pretty dry and there was a river less than 30ft from where I was.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

It's possible there was a patch of ground that had lots of minerals or mineral salts to offer, and the bees were enjoying that. Just a thought. If they were a type of mason bee they might be trying to collect mud/clay.


----------



## the.hines (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah they could have been checking the ground for minerals I think there is a Hive around the trailer somewhere. I guess if I put a trap out there maybe I will catch a swarm.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Well if you can find a dead one and take a good closeup photo of it maybe we could tell you what kind of bee they are, or at least whether they are honeybees or not.


----------

